# Helicopter aerobatics



## seesul (Feb 4, 2009)

BO-105 Helicopter Aerobatics
Absolutely crazy


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2009)

Total insanity!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like fun to me.

But THIS is scary! Same helicopter type, rolls and loops! 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGu45s1_QPU_

I saw it live a couple of times now and it it truly amazing.


----------



## seesul (Feb 4, 2009)

Yep, I saw that as well, really amazing....
Think you´ve seen this 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3F2k-GWKW-w_
I´d like to know what happened to the guy who left the helicopter before it crashed...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know what happened to any of those guys. That would definitely suck.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2009)

The Puma lost tail rotor thrust. That is why is was spinning out of control.


----------

